# 3mb 10/16



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

I made my first fishing trip to 3 mile bridge last night. I arrived about 7PM with little idea of what part of the bridge to fish and the best methods there. I started about 1/2 way down fishing on the left side, near a light under the bridge. I had a couple poles, one larger with a larger hook and bait (I brought a cup of dead shrimp I bought at Outcast) and the other pole was smaller I just dropped the line down under the light. I cast the larger pole out and had a couple really good strikes in the first hour, but never got the hook set. The smaller pole caught some pinfish and a small speckled trout, less than a foot long. About 9 PM I moved to the other side of the bridge, facing the other bridge. I started getting lots of bites and caught a croaker and a fish I couldn't identify, it reminded me of a cusk back in Maine. I was getting bites but was out of shrimp by 930 and called it a night. I had also been using some pieces of pin fish I had cut into pieces, but it wasn't nearly as effective as the shrimp.

All in all, I learned a few things and will be better prepared for my next trip there, which may be tonight.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Did you keep the croaker? They make good bait.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Use that live croaker and pinfish for bait


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I use artificial bait, The New Penny Gulp.

Then after after about 20 white trout, start cutting them up.

Butterfly one, and free line for a big bull red encounter.

Gotta be over structure.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Throw anything you catch (pinfish, croaker, trout) on a big hook under a light and you'll hook up a monster redfish. Don't know how you'll get it up without a net, though. Those suckers are big.


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

I went back to 3MB tonight, about the same times, 7 to 930. I caught a bunch of pin fish and a few small white trout. Nothing to brag about. I do not have good enough gear to fish for red fish or anything big. I will have better tackle when I come back next month. There were more people fishing tonight, but I didn't see anything big caught. I did see a nice mangrove snapper and a big lady fish, but no red fish any where there.


----------

